# Does anybody own Amdro boot jump for a peugeot?



## greystorm (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi All

I'm looking to buy one. Does anybody have one? How do you get on with it? in and out car etc? sleeping on it? Any other views about them?

the guy from Amdro was trying to contact someone near to me so I could have a look at one, but not got back to me yet

I would love a camper, like the rest of my family but being a single parent with mortgage this is just not an option at the moment. 

thanks Greystorm


----------



## Smaug (Sep 26, 2013)

Never heard of them before, the idea is simple but there are a few potential drawbacks I would want to check out. 

There is not a lot of storage space for clothes or food, there are no apparent lights or a leisure battery. The side seats do not look very comfortable & you have to go outside to get from the drivers seat into the habitation area.

These are not necessarily deal killers, but you could probably get an old camper van for around 5k that solves all those issues (but may well have other issues!!) I would consider selling your Peugeot & adding the 2k cost of that kit to what you get & buying a small camper.


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Sep 26, 2013)

how much r they steve look at the youtube i wiuld say around 500 pounds??


----------



## Tbear (Sep 26, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Never heard of them before, the idea is simple but there are a few potential drawbacks I would want to check out.
> 
> There is not a lot of storage space for clothes or food, there are no apparent lights or a leisure battery. The side seats do not look very comfortable & you have to go outside to get from the drivers seat into the habitation area.
> 
> These are not necessarily deal killers, but you could probably get an old camper van for around 5k that solves all those issues (but may well have other issues!!) I would consider selling your Peugeot & adding the 2k cost of that kit to what you get & buying a small camper.



Who wants an old wreck when you can use a nice car to get under the height barriers.. I think they look smashing for a young couple for short stays. Add a trailer???

amdro-boot-jump.wmv - YouTube

Richard


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Sep 26, 2013)

Wendyhouse said:


> £1550....



:scared:


----------



## Smaug (Sep 26, 2013)

Wendyhouse said:


> £1550....



Plus unpriced blinds & awning annexe.


----------



## Smaug (Sep 26, 2013)

Tbear said:


> Who wants an old wreck when you can use a nice car to get under the height barriers.. I think they look smashing for a young couple for short stays. Add a trailer???
> 
> amdro-boot-jump.wmv - YouTube
> 
> Richard



Fine if you can find a woman who is happy to have no washing facilities or hanging storage - I suppose they do exist, but most ladies like to be clean & well dressed, even when camping.


----------



## mark61 (Sep 26, 2013)

I think the Amdro stuff is very clever. I've picked up a few ideas from their stuff.
Would I pay £1500+ for it? hell no, but neither would I want to design, build and market it for £1500 either.


----------



## sasquatch (Sep 27, 2013)

If you think of it as a steel tent it may appeal.


----------



## greystorm (Sep 27, 2013)

Smaug said:


> There is not a lot of storage space for clothes or food, there are no apparent lights or a leisure battery. The side seats do not look very comfortable & you have to go outside to get from the drivers seat into the habitation area.
> 
> These are not necessarily deal killers, but you could probably get an old camper van for around 5k that solves all those issues (but may well have other issues!!) I would consider selling your Peugeot & adding the 2k cost of that kit to what you get & buying a small camper.



Thanks Smaug

Leisure battery I already have in the car for camping (we own a number of tents) same for lights I have 3 solar ones kept under floor in back of the car.

Yes seats and getting in and out is why I want to see one, but did think you may be able to get in sliding doors as I can't open the boot from the inside. And me climbing in from front may be a very funny sight 

it would have to be a very small camper as I don't have much drive space but also I do a lot of driving and my Peugeot is HDI and very economic on  fuel. My brother in laws camper is not great!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Greystorm


----------



## Tbear (Sep 27, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Fine if you can find a woman who is happy to have no washing facilities or hanging storage - I suppose they do exist, but most ladies like to be clean & well dressed, even when camping.



Smaug,

They don't all have 3 or 4 petticoats to put on now some even sail oceans single handed, climb major mountains, explore jungles, run across deserts. I think they might just manage to use a portaloo in an annex tent once or twice. 

I would love to be a fly on the wall when you meet some of the girls on this site. You must be a very brave man.

Richard


----------



## Skatts (Sep 27, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Fine if you can find a woman who is happy to have no washing facilities or hanging storage - I suppose they do exist, but most ladies like to be clean & well dressed, even when camping.


Slight generalisation there !! When im camping I couldnt careless if im unkempt or crumpled lol 





Oh .. You said 'Ladies ' !!  No dont know any of them :ninja:


----------



## ricc (Sep 27, 2013)

with a discovery , an old pine bed and the cushions from my caravan bed i did summit similar,  ok for the odd night or two away

downside is wet weather
check you can actually open the rear door from inside with the kit in place ...on the disco the handle was below the bed level.
in late middle age it was a bit of a fag clambering in and out... especially to water the grass at 3am.
the other potential drawback is the drivers seat is inaccessable with the bed in place....rules out a middle of the night move

hence the lwb tranny.... room for full bed, cooker and portapotti.... more headroom... and access to drivers seat at any time without going outside..
and when its raining theres room to get in the dry and sort out without getting muddy boots on the bed..

in short it can be done but theres better ways.... id regard 6 foot behind the front seats as a minimum..... galaxy or despatch perhaps?


----------



## kangooroo (Sep 27, 2013)

I know quite a few people with them and all think they're wonderful.  Others have made their own DIY versions.  So far, I haven't heard a single complaint and nothing but praise for the versatility - cheap trips away, no height barrier issues and no need for a second vehicle to tax and insure.

There can be insurance issues - some insurers seem to want the car to be insured as a motorhome, others treat it as removable 'weekend kit' and insure the car as a normal unmodified car, but they do insist that the Amdro kit must be declared for 'occasional' use.

As for storage issues, this doesn't seem to be a problem.  Looking at the plus side, it ensures travelling is clutter-free!

I believe a single-person version has recently been launched too.


----------



## kenspain (Sep 27, 2013)

Try to have a leg over in one of these would really hurt your knee.:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049: I mean if your not comfortable in the night and want to turn over   :wave:


----------



## greystorm (Sep 27, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Fine if you can find a woman who is happy to have no washing facilities or hanging storage - I suppose they do exist, but most ladies like to be clean & well dressed, even when camping.



lol I am a women ha ha, :dance: but when I went wild camping before I used the motorway services showers, showers at the beach toilets. I don't have hanging space in the tents either

greystorm


----------



## Skatts (Sep 27, 2013)

I like the look of the Swiss Room box ,it looks a lot mire versatile ,but as most of it is accessed from the boot ,its probably more reliant on good weather .


----------



## greystorm (Sep 27, 2013)

landyrubbertramp said:


> how much r they steve look at the youtube i wiuld say around 500 pounds??




1550 I know its a lot but £120 to stay in a hotel without food, and if I was only good at wood work I would have a go myself

greystorm


----------



## greystorm (Sep 27, 2013)

Tbear said:


> Smaug,
> 
> They don't all have 3 or 4 petticoats to put on now some even sail oceans single handed, climb major mountains, explore jungles, run across deserts. I think they might just manage to use a portaloo in an annex tent once or twice.
> 
> ...


----------



## mark61 (Sep 27, 2013)

Have you considered a roof tent, leaving more storage solutions for the van.


Ahh, perhaps need roof for kayak?


----------



## greystorm (Sep 27, 2013)

kangooroo said:


> I know quite a few people with them and all think they're wonderful.  Others have made their own DIY versions.  So far, I haven't heard a single complaint and nothing but praise for the versatility - cheap trips away, no height barrier issues and no need for a second vehicle to tax and insure.
> 
> There can be insurance issues - some insurers seem to want the car to be insured as a motorhome, others treat it as removable 'weekend kit' and insure the car as a normal unmodified car, but they do insist that the Amdro kit must be declared for 'occasional' use.
> 
> ...



Kangooroo 

thanks for that I didn't know about the insurance, so will look into that, one good thing was I wouldn't need to remove the back seats, I don't think storage would be an issue either. 

I'll also have a look about single person as it is just me, wanting weekends away. my younger son hardly goes anywhere without a big meltdown, My older son mostly takes his girlfriend, so defiantly not room for them. So space wise we would be tenting it. 

greystorm


----------



## greystorm (Sep 27, 2013)

kenspain said:


> Try to have a leg over in one of these would really hurt your knee.:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049: I mean if your not comfortable in the night and want to turn over   :wave:



:lol-053: do you think I might pick someone up if I get one


----------



## greystorm (Sep 27, 2013)

Skatts said:


> I like the look of the Swiss Room box ,it looks a lot mire versatile ,but as most of it is accessed from the boot ,its probably more reliant on good weather .



thanks I hadn't seen this either I'll have a proper look in a bit, but I may be able do use it on one side of the car and not need to open the boot, just sliding door

greystorm


----------



## greystorm (Sep 27, 2013)

mark61 said:


> Have you considered a roof tent, leaving more storage solutions for the van.
> 
> 
> Ahh, perhaps need roof for kayak?



:lol-049: I need a ladder to put the roof box on, and I stand on the back seats to reach in it. I couldn't imagine trying to climb on the roof to sleep.

No I used to have problems getting that on and off too, I have inflatable kayak now as its easier for me to transport 

:lol-049: greystorm


----------



## ColRob (Mar 11, 2018)

Smaug said:


> Plus unpriced blinds & awning annexe.



The balckout blinds for all windows are included, you do not need an awning to sleep in the vehicle.


----------



## ColRob (Mar 11, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but I have had a boot jump for a year and absolutely love it. Use it for my work see Micro camper for digital media capture or ADCV | Colin Shaw and for holidays.


----------

